
All About Span: Exploring a New .NET Mainstay - yread
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/mt814808?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396
======
viggity
I think "mainstay" is a bit of a reach.

I love C# and I frequently have a need for high perf. However, unless you
_need_ that high perf, don't use Span<T>. Make your code more readable
instead.

~~~
Shoothe
> However, unless you need that high perf, don't use Span<T>. Make your code
> more readable instead.

Is there anything in Span that inhibits readability?

